# Some ideas please!!!



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I am getting ready to set a new tank I have a 46 bow front. I have been cycling my filter (AC 110) in my existing tank for nearly a month now and am ready to fill this guy up and stock it. I really like the Africans but I don't know enough about them to safe house mix species together any help would be much appreciated. I want lots of color and even more personality from my fish. I'd like to stay with a less aggressive tank (if that's even possible) I know these fish can be and are very territorial. Thanks in advance


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

The most readily available usually without spending big $ is malawai fish , most of the mumbas are tuff colorful fish , the zebras and electric yellow labs are great , acie , johannie , demasoni are all good mixes there are a ton out there that could but without juggling ph between 2 very different lakes or aclimating a fish to a lower or higher ph , all the fish I named are very avaable and are awesome fish to enter A cichlids with. I have a few cichlid tanks And my Malawi tank holds those fish and 1 red 2 spot jewel , a river fish that is very adaptable these fish all like a ph around 7.5 , where other lakes are as high as 8.2 a buffer (cichlid salt) is best IMO . Also peacocks are beautiful fish but will start getting pricier ., good luck and congratulations on the new tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Stick with 1 lake.Malawis are the most common (easy to find).Tangs. are a little more peaceful(generally speaking) than malawis,but getting all the colors and diversity is more of a challenge(harder to find).I kept tangs. and really enjoyed them.
In general A chichlids are one of the few fish that benefit with slight overstocking as it curbs their aggression and being territorial(hard to claim a space with so many neighbors trying to claim it too!)


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Cichlid Profiles -Pseudotropheus Saulosi will give you blue and yellow go with 1 male and 5 females and Cichlid Profiles -Iodotropheus sprengerae, five rustys (1 male 4 female) will round up the color nicely. Throw in a couple of bristlenose plecos and enjoy. These Africans are plant eaters as are most Mbuna cichlids they need a food based on spirulina and definitely not feeder fish lol.


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Hard to get the ratio between males and females from the LFS...Unless they are adults when bought! Malawis are wonderful--great colors and attitudes!!


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for some of the ideas guys I just got my tank cleaned out and put the gravel in it today I'm going to go to a lava bed tomorrow and get some choice rocks and fill this thing up. There's so many fish to choose from its driving me crazy it's like looking at the largest collection of beers and only choosing one six pack.... AAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Whatever you do---Do your research and have fun!!


----------

